

Conways' Law - rgrieselhuber
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_Law
Hat tip to this YC Post - just wanted to bookmark this for myself and figured others would be interesting in reading more:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436908
======
skmurphy
Another formulation of Conway's Law is that communication problems in an
organization will be manifested in their finished products. One example of
this is from Tracy Kidder's "The Soul of a New Machine" has a scene where Tom
West, the leader of the Data General effort to develop a 32 bit mini gets a
look at the VAX, DEC's competing machine:

"Looking into the VAX, West had imagined he saw a diagram of DEC’s corporate
organization. He felt that the VAX was too complicated. He did not like, for
instance, the system by which various parts of the machine communicated with
each other; for his taste, there was too much protocol involved. He decided
that VAX embodied flaws in DEC’s corporate organization. The machine expressed
that phenomenally successful company’s cautious, bureaucratic style. Was this
true? West said it didn’t matter, it was a useful theory."

(See
[http://www.computer.org/portal/cms_docs_annals/annals/mahone...](http://www.computer.org/portal/cms_docs_annals/annals/mahoney.pdf)
for more background )

------
sanj
I worked with a guy who turned this law around.

He said:

"Everywhere piece of the system that has a supported API should be a separate
group."

